# disc mower plugs up



## Bill (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello all, new to the site today.

Have a New Idea 5408 disc mower that has served me well for over 10 years now. This year the mower gets a "ball" of hay that gets dragged around while mowing. This years crop of grass hay and red clover that has a very thick undergrowth compared to previous years. The blades are sharp and new. The only problem area is the first set of cutters closest to the mower, all the rest do not clog up ever. I have tried a slower ground speed, and higher pto rpm to no avail. The cutters are level with the terrain. What could be the remedy?

\Regards, Bill


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

I had this happening on my Kuhn GMD-600 and I checked my skid plates and the big plate at the gearbox was cracked and bent up slightly causing it to catch and drag hay. I replaced the plate and haven't had a problem since then.


----------



## Bill (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. The skid plate is just fine, although I did look at the knives today. They are not new but reversed last week and sharp. Compared to a new knife blade they are worn in width about 1/4 inch and just a little less 1/8 inch in length. Would it be possible that they do not have enought weight to cut properly and perhaps fold back a tad now and then?? Will be cutting more next week. Maybe I should just replace with new? Comments?
Regards, Bill


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Knife blades are cheap, replace often.


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd change the blades and keep the old for replacements as needed. As cheap as blades are it's definitely not gonna hurt and possibly may solve your problem or at least eliminate the blades as a possibility.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

My disc mower would build a ball at the gearbox when the hay is really thick. I found that the buildup started when I turned a corner. The hay was getting jammed into the side of the skidplate and then would pile up stuff in front of it as I went along cutting. If I slow down when turning in thick stuff, it doesn't happen anymore. Look for anything that shouldn't protrude. Loose bolt, broken/bent skidplates, etc.


----------



## torwood9 (Jun 22, 2010)

On our John Deere 956 this happened once, and it was the adjustment for flow underneath (how much the hay gets beat up). It was accidentally adjusted. Not sure NI has this or not.


----------



## NCHayMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

I have heard of several guys around here who have had the same problem...The other responses are all possible solutions...If all else fails you might just try to move out a little and let half of the cutterhead closest to the tractor be just outside the grass where it can run in the clear...This would obviously cut down down on your maximum operating swath but if it saves you the time and frustration of getting out to unclog it could be worth it.


----------



## bugscuz (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a JD 835 MoCo. When I first got it 4 years ago it did the same thing. My grass hay is tall and thick. Not thick stalked but great heavy grass. After cutting one field is was driving me nuts, I contacted my JD dealer and he contacted Deere Trac. They make a larger cutter head and they call it a football.  It fits in the corners left and right and replaces the stock ones. It's larger and dosen't allow the grass to accumlate in the corners and it made all the difference. I bet thats the problem. I'm sure New Idea makes the same thing. It only happens in heavy grass. I've never changed it even in lighter hay years. I told JD it should be standard. Hope this helps. 
Richard


----------

